# Sponge Filter vs Cherry Shrimp



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wondering if cherry shrimp will ruin a sponge filter or not.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

It is actually recommended that shrimp only have a sponge filter because other filters could suck the juvenile shrimp in.


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

How about under gravel filters?


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

I got sponge filter for my cherries. Iono bought undergravel filters. Never had any experience using them in general


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I think a powerhead attached to an undergravel filter might create too much current for them, I recommend a sponge filter its working great for mine, and I've tried a HOB, and a tetra internal one, they're much happier with the sponge. 

Plus, it would take forever for them to tear it appart, and they're cheap if they do


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

UnderGravel filters eventually get plugged with all the debris stuck in it and the all the debris will cause dangerous water paremeters for the shrimp.


----------

